# To nervous to build a talking Bucky



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Taking Bucky*

I'm too nervous to build a talking Bucky because the last time I tried it fell apart really fast and because I am not good with the soldering iron  burn my hands to much. I think I will stick with Pneumatic Props I am getting better ever day with them


----------

